# Puppy pictures :)



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Pretty Puppy! Tizzy is 8 months old and I still carry her out when we get up in the morning. Her feet dont touch the ground until she pees outside LOL! I figure if I dont give her the chance to pee in the house she can fail! haha!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I do the same with Swizzle Sherry. It is a lot easier doing this with a toy poodle than an Aussie. I will probably always do this for Swizzle as he would have to go down a long flight of stairs with a full bladder and thats a lot to ask of a toy.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi, Colby!! What a cuuuutieeeee!! :love2: :love2:

How old is he?
Awwww, adorable puppy!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

He is SUPER cute! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

So cute! He has a gorgeous face! Can I ask what breeder he is from?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is just adorable!! I am so happy for you! It will all come together before you know it. Enjoy the little goober! Lovely boy!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful color!


----------



## minime (Apr 17, 2011)

Ruth said:


> How old is he?
> Awwww, adorable puppy!


He's just over a few days and 8 weeks 

Thank you!! I will make sure to keep it coming HAHA I can barely intake his cuteness haha

OH and question.. he just regurgitated some of his kibbles and bits of plants right now.. it's moist and mushy .. he just suddenly let out some of this (not painfully barfing or anything). Is this normal... ?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ah, the bits of plants is the tell tale sign he has been nibbling on things he shouldn't. The worst thing my puppy barfed up was a complete big, fat spider. Yuck. If he just barfs this one time, I wouldn't worry. If he starts barfing a lot that's something else. 

He is adorable with such a pretty face!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Welcome adorable little Colby. So very cute!! 

He settle in soon; he is still quite young. _


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

minime said:


> He's just over a few days and 8 weeks


When is his birthday? Mine was born 5/18/11


----------



## minime (Apr 17, 2011)

artsycourtneysue said:


> So cute! He has a gorgeous face! Can I ask what breeder he is from?


He came from Nancy at Duenna poodles. Here is her website: Duenna Poodles

He is very beautiful! 

and WestCoastSpoo, he is born on May 20th but is dob on health record is 5/22 ... o-o weird!


----------



## Carmen (Apr 27, 2011)

What a cute little one!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Colby is adorable! What a beautiful colour he is!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats! He's a real cutie-pie!


----------



## Ruey (Feb 22, 2011)

Cutie pie!! It is a RARE case to see a poodle puppy face shaved clean here in my place, except those are going for the confirmation show. Most breeder/seller highlight the poodles as teddy-look, and that is what the people are getting them for, being cuddly-hug able-moving teddy bear.


----------

